# Details on the Hydra Delay?



## Amy Protscher (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi everybody,

I'd be interested in buying the Hydra Delay PCB as I'm looking for a multihead delay simulation. However, I've two questions:

If it's anything like a tape delay, the four switchable heads should represent fixed delay time ratios. What are these? Are they 1:2:3:4, 2:3:4:5, or something else entirely?
What is the maximum delay time obtainable on a given head?
I'd be very happy if anybody could elaborate on that. Thanks in advance!
Greetings,
Amy


----------



## zgrav (Feb 13, 2020)

I like the Hydra delay, but it does not feel like there is a set progression among the switches.  Maybe not even an intuitive progression from one to the next.   Part of that is because you can use multiple toggles at the same time.


----------



## Robert (Feb 13, 2020)

The maximum total delay time is 900ms (without using a clock module).   

The four heads split this up equally.  At maximum delay:
Head 1 - 225ms
Head 2 - 450ms
Head 3 - 675ms
Head 4 - 900ms

The delay time can be increased (around 2x without negative effects) by using a clock module.


----------



## Amy Protscher (Feb 13, 2020)

This is interesting, thank you very much! So the different delay times have ratios of 1:2:3:4. I had to write the permutations down in straight 8ths and triplet feel in order to get an idea of what's possible. That's way cool!

I assume that with the "Age" knob, the signal can be made to deteriorate repeat after repeat. What would be interesting to know still is if the pedal can be pushed into self-oscillation.

Greetings,

Amy


----------



## vigilante398 (Feb 14, 2020)

You're right about the age knob, it basically makes the repeated notes progressively darker as they decay. The Hydra can absolutely be pushed into self-oscillation.


----------



## Boba7 (Mar 13, 2020)

vigilante398 said:


> You're right about the age knob, it basically makes the repeated notes progressively darker as they decay. The Hydra can absolutely be pushed into self-oscillation.



Actually I find that with only one head selected, it wont go into self-oscillation.
Same thing on your build?


----------



## zgrav (Mar 13, 2020)

when you use the clock module, is the shortest delay you can get when adjusting the module equivalent to what you get if you do not use the module?


----------



## alan441 (May 14, 2020)

zgrav said:


> when you use the clock module, is the shortest delay you can get when adjusting the module equivalent to what you get if you do not use the module?


curious about this as well


----------



## Robert (May 14, 2020)

zgrav said:


> when you use the clock module, is the shortest delay you can get when adjusting the module equivalent to what you get if you do not use the module?



The range of the clock module frequency goes well beyond the 32.768KHz crystal (in both directions), so no, you can adjust the clock so the minimum delay time is much shorter (or longer) than stock.


----------

